# Does anyone have any expirence with...?



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

We are currently looking at the Ultimate EZ milker from the makers of Udderly EZ. We are only going to be milking about 7-8 goats this year, but we would like an easy and quick option to work with. Does anyone know anything about this or maybe own one? and If we wanted to make one from scratch do you have any tips about it? Thanks


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry I have the maggidan milker. With the constant suction you have to go slow and release often...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I own the EZ milker and i find that I can hand milk faster. Sometimes I will use it to get a doe started if she is super tight and has tiny teats - otherwise I dont use it. Waste of money to me. I would happily sell it for 100.00 if someone wanted it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have it too.. Never use it, unless I'm not home... My mom can't milk one of the does.. But it hurts them we find... 
So.. I just never go any where while we have milkers  lol! I'm a hermit


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! I'm a hermit too!!! I started out with a "hand made milker" that I put together...if you search for that, I posted instructions and pics. I now hand milk mostly, but also have an old surge "belly milker" that is set up for a goat. This makes it so that my husband can give me a break if I'm ever gone...which I'm not..ha ha


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Ride4ever is referring to the new Ultimate EZ milker. It has an electric vacuum pump, but still no pulsator There is about $350.00 difference in the price of the Ultimate and the Original EZ milker. 
None the less, it's design is still lacking, just a knock off of the hand pump, and is not worth the $489. price tag in my opinion. I built mine by looking at another homemade milker, cost less than $100. complete with electric vacuum pump and parts picked up from eBay and the Internet.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Off Our Rocker Ranch said:


> Ride4ever is referring to the new Ultimate EZ milker. It has an electric vacuum pump, but still no pulsator There is about $350.00 difference in the price of the Ultimate and the Original EZ milker.
> None the less, it's design is still lacking, just a knock off of the hand pump, and is not worth the $489. price tag in my opinion. I built mine by looking at another homemade milker, cost less than $100. complete with electric vacuum pump and parts picked up from eBay and the Internet.


 That is what my dad wants to do. I am fine with either. I just am not a huge fan of milking cause my hands get really tired and it takes forever for my hands to get used to it every year. I am also the only one milking. I would even be interested in the hand pump. 
And everybody that has to stay home when you have milkers. I know how how you feel. My social life is limited to between 8-8 so that I can be home to milk from Jan to August. However my friends don't usually understand. Until they come and milk. They usually quit talking after that. IF they will milk because a lot of them seem to think its gross or something. Non-goat people:shrug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like the old surge milker then... It has a pulsator that can be easily rebuilt, and the 'tank units' can be found on Craigslist or eBay. Perry's milkers rebuilds and sells these units too. I was lucky to find a complete milker with vacuum pump locally on Craigslist for around 300. ( a very good price)I needed to rebuild the pulsator- easy-peazy!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

I've got 4 of the surge milk cans, lids, a pulsator or two, plus two surge pipeline milkers if any one is looking.


----------

